# Internet Download Manager 5.18 cannot download



## rappokalling (Oct 10, 2009)

Dear sir;

I have just installed IDM 5.18, but it cannot download and always pop up error message. What do you think I should do?:sigh:

Best Regards,


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

There could be a number of issues causing downloads to fail. The vendor has a frequently asked questions section you could check out:

http://www.internetdownloadmanager.com/support/faq.html


----------



## rappokalling (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello af3,

It seems my Kaspersky Internet Security blocks the IDM. Beforehand, I could download any kind of files using IDM, then one day Kaspersky popped up a message saying that the application has a danger level. I then clicked 'Block the application'. .... since then IDM cannot download and always gives error message.

I have been trying to unblock this application from Kaspersky setting but I cannot find the way to (to allow this application).

Is it a good idea if I uninstall Kaspersky and then reinstall it in order that IDM may be 'allowed' this time?

Plz help

Best Regards,


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

In Kaspersky, go to "Settings->Anti-Hacker->Settings->Rules for Applications" and delete the rule for IDM, then click "OK", then "Apply" and start IDM - when prompted; this time select "Allow".

I hope that works... If not, please tell me what version of Kaspersky you are using.


----------



## rappokalling (Oct 10, 2009)

I am using Kaspersky internet security 2010. 

I tried to do what you asked me to, but there is no 'Anti Hacker' in my Kaspersky. I go to setting-> application control, but didn't find any rules for IDM.

I have also checked its firewall rules and Internet Download Manager 5.18 is categorised 'Trusted'. So then, I tried to download a file and a popup message came up saying "*Cannot transfer file download to Internet Download Manager. Error 0x80070005*" ... the standard downloader then automatically popped up helping me to download the file.

Is it bug from IDM or something else?

Thanks


----------



## jimmyg123 (Jan 13, 2008)

If you are still having the issue.


Uninstall IDM
Install CCleaner ( http://www.ccleaner.com/download )
Run a registry scan
Ensure all checkboxes are ticked
When asked if you want to create a backup, choose yes.
Click Fix All Selected Items

Repeat step 3, one or two more times.
Reinstall IDM.

Worked for me. Good luck.


----------



## Southern Belle (Aug 20, 2004)

rappokalling said:


> Hello af3,
> 
> It seems my Kaspersky Internet Security blocks the IDM. Beforehand, I could download any kind of files using IDM, then one day Kaspersky popped up a message saying that the application has a danger level. I then clicked 'Block the application'. .... since then IDM cannot download and always gives error message.
> 
> ...



hi,

i was having the same problem about kaspersky not allowing any d/l's to go through but today i'm getting the same message and can't figure out why.

anyway how to fix kaspersky go to online security and then to anti-banner, select the white list and add the servers you need in the list by adding * infront and behind the server name example:
*rapidshare.com*
add these for all of them that you need.

the other thing is applications and putting internet download manager as a trusted application.

hope that works!

good luck!

Best Regards


----------



## abdellaah (Jan 29, 2009)

just disable firewall and it works , setting-fiewall- unchek enable firewall


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an old Thread and will be closing now.


----------

